# Mantis unable to walk- how to help?



## The Wolven (Dec 8, 2021)

Ok so my Carolina mantis (female), has lost pretty much any grip she can have with all four of her hind(?) legs. She just drags herself at this point. She's missing one foot and what I believe are the tarsals (?) are the rest of her feet have likely broken off to the point where she can no longer grip. She chewed off the tarsus/walking thing on her one of her claws the other day and her other one is missing part of it as well. Her legs and claws otherwise are intact. Also please excuse my lack of knowledge on mantis physiology. She's an adult and I caught her as an adult so there's unfortunately no molts left for her to heal any of these. Mocha doesn't lack energy though. If she's in a position where she can support her body weight, then she grooms. I'm already aware she won't be able to eat live prey so that's out of the question. She's eaten dead prey before too (dubia roaches). I just have to stab them and hold the fluids up to her. Mocha just goes from there. She was happy to drink some honey-water yesterday though so hydration shouldn't be a problem. 

The problem is I cannot handle her without picking her up which stresses her out obviously. I want to be able to reduce stress as much as possible. Plus I imagine just supporting herself by only hanging from her claws exerts more energy than anything. I've moved her to a much smaller enclosure (4 x 4 x 7), there's a few objects that she's able to grip on (fake flowers), and some substrate to cushion her in case she falls. I'm also worried about when she does lie on the ground, of her ability to breathe. If I feed her what I usually do, would it be difficult for her to breathe because of the weight? If so would I need to adjust her feeding schedule to small, frequent feedings? I would also likely need to make sure she's hydrates as she won't be able to drink the water droplets when I mist her terrarium.  

I suppose my question is what can I do to help ensure the best quality of life I possibly can and reduce stress. I'll have to pick her up and handle her to be able to feed her so there's going to be a bit of stress. Is there a way to pick her up that wouldn't make her lose her mind? I imagine I won't be taking her out of her terrarium much unless I'm setting her someplace safe. I'll miss holding her and letting her run around on my shoulders. TwT


----------



## hibiscusmile (Dec 9, 2021)

She is getting old and this is what happens. I take mine and set them on something secure like a lid with foam on it, they like foam... and then use forcepts to offer the food to her and they usually will then eat it. Any misting in front of her will let her drink, she does not need to be held to gather her water. She should have no  trouble breathing.


----------



## The Wolven (Dec 9, 2021)

hibiscusmile said:


> She is getting old and this is what happens. I take mine and set them on something secure like a lid with foam on it, they like foam... and then use forcepts to offer the food to her and they usually will then eat it. Any misting in front of her will let her drink, she does not need to be held to gather her water. She should have no  trouble breathing.


She's got a little fake piece of bark she likes to sit on. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## The Wolven (Dec 10, 2021)

Update- She's adjusted to having to drag herself and is as perky as ever. She even hauled herself up onto my knee. She may be old but she certainly does not lack energy.


----------

